# Carnegie Mellon Professor Challenges Sony



## 431unknown (Jan 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dave Touretzky, a Research Professor in the Computer Science Department and the Center for the Neural Basis of Cognition at Carnegie Mellon University, has challenged Sony's legal standing in the case against PS3 hackers and mirrored Geohot's site on the university's servers.
> 
> Here is a working mirror of Geohot.com with all the files and the private key, hosted by Carnegie Mellon's servers.
> 
> ...



Source



Now let's see them sue Carnegie Mellon University.


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

That's one cocky professor.

EDIT: if anyone edits that to say nutty professor, I will personally smack you.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 13, 2011)

Reminds me of my Social Studies teacher.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahaha! Now Sony should start thinking!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

I want to find this professor and shake his hand...and then ask him how interested he would be to collaborate with me on some homebrew


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 13, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> That's one nutty professor.
> 
> EDIT: if anyone edits that to say nutty professor, I will personally congratulate you on being so witty.



Do you see what I did there?

Also, that is an awesome thing that professor did. Go him!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

Wouldn't it be miraculously funny if Sony sue him, they get to court, and the professor reads fine print on one of his papers that he's using to defend himself, and he realizes he fucked up and goes "whoops."


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 13, 2011)

give up sony you can't win hackers are everywhere you'll need to sue the earth to stop them all


----------



## Forstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha...I should go downtown, pay CMU a visit, and congratulate him.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, just... wow.


Seems like something my Java teacher would do.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I guess this will finally tell us whether we can legally get away with hacks this day and age 

This lawsuit means much more then just the future of ps3 homebrew....

Also professor unleashes his inner rebellious teenager ftw!


----------



## chyyran (Jan 13, 2011)

Next, you see the keys everywhere on the net. 
*Opens google* 
*Sees ps3 keys as banner*


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 13, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Next, you see the keys everywhere on the net.
> *Opens google*
> *Sees ps3 keys as banner*


Sony will then sue google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway that would be mess up.


----------



## Gitaroo (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha, they will probably talk to the school, then they school will tell him to take it down or loose his job.


----------



## Necromanson (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm just curious what kind of grounds Sony feels they have to win this lawsuit.  How can it be illegal to publish these keys?  Is there a form you sign when you purchase a PS3 that says you won't reverse engineer your system or something? 

Obviously not, so there is no reason why you couldn't hack into your own legally purchased system.  So OBVIOUSLY there is no reason for Sony to sue.  My only thought is that they feel they can strong arm the man until he caves in financially.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2011)

As interesting as this whole discussion about Sony vs Geohot is, it just got even more interesting.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 13, 2011)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> I'm just curious what kind of grounds Sony feels they have to win this lawsuit.


They list their reasons in the TRO, with precedent.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's pretty much sonys answer to everything do as we say or get your ass sued


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 13, 2011)

Good to see people standing up for Geohot, especially someone as high-up as a university professor!
I managed to get the PUP, but don't we need to patch a firmware or something? I'm lost.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

Gitaroo said:
			
		

> Haha, they will probably talk to the school, then they school will tell him to take it down or loose his job.



I am 99.9% certain that he got the go ahead first. It wouldn't surprise if one of his higher ups heard him talking about it and said "want to do something about it?". That place does have prior form.


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 13, 2011)

Im really curious on what will happen next .Though I have to say,that professor really is brave.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Jan 13, 2011)

I think putting up the keys is just fine. But Geohot messed up in my opinion by saying something like "Hire me or this will happen again". If he had just said "contact me if you don't want this to happen with your next console" it would be all fine, but by saying "give me money or else" he is setting himself up for trouble.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 13, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> That's one NUTTY professor.
> 
> EDIT: if anyone edits that to say nutty professor, I will personally hug and worship you.



Fix'd


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Jan 13, 2011)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> I'm just curious what kind of grounds Sony feels they have to win this lawsuit.



Well anybody who says their idea of how will probably be sued for slander. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Dave Touretzky is full of win.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 13, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 13, 2011)

That's one Nutty Professor.  Sony, you've lit a bonfire with this one.  Nice job.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

The "Nutter Professor" joke is officially cliche.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 13, 2011)

maybe the university authority will pressurize the teacher to remove it due to fear of messy court cases even if sony doesnt win
the claims tht sony has put forward has for once stopped jailbreak device and oz from selling... u cant say they wont win but if too many ppl spread the keys or cfw around, it wont be controllable like nds roms


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 13, 2011)

That guy is epic. i applaud him.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

ultimate.fake.account said:
			
		

> I think putting up the keys is just fine. But Geohot messed up in my opinion by saying something like "Hire me or this will happen again". If he had just said "contact me if you don't want this to happen with your next console" it would be all fine, but by saying "give me money or else" he is setting himself up for trouble.



I thought he was meaning "hire me or this will happen again because someone else will do it" Like, another hacking group


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 13, 2011)

More power to him. I like him already.


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 13, 2011)

To where should I order a keg for this awesome man? And further, would the student body that he teaches please proceed to erect a monument at the campus to salute his balls?


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Jan 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ultimate.fake.account said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, that is probably what he meant, but any ideas of "give me money or else" don't go over very well. Poor wording on his part, but it is the most incriminating thing he has done imo.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome guy!

We should all do this


----------



## Kiekoes (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, I got the jailbreak.zip thing, and if I install it on my PS3, will I be able to play downloaded games? If so, how?


----------



## Dangy (Jan 13, 2011)

This guy deserves a medal.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 13, 2011)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> To where should I order a keg for this awesome man? And further, would the student body that he teaches please proceed to erect a monument at the campus to salute his balls?




Umm.. I'm accepting any type of booze people are sending this fine gentleman. I'll make sure he gets it I promise.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 13, 2011)

ultimate.fake.account said:
			
		

> I think putting up the keys is just fine. But Geohot messed up in my opinion by saying something like "Hire me or this will happen again". If he had just said "contact me if you don't want this to happen with your next console" it would be all fine, but by saying "give me money or else" he is setting himself up for trouble.


He didn't say anything like that, he said "If you want your next console to be more secure, get in touch. It'd be nice to be on the other side for once". He didn't say it would happen again if he wasn't hired, or that it wouldn't happen if he was, just that it may be a bit less likely to happen if he was.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 13, 2011)

Basically, it's Technology versus Law. HAHA! 

This professor knows that he's not going to be teaching for a long time right? He should E-mail his students about his unusual absence.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Jan 13, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> He didn't say anything like that, he said "If you want your next console to be more secure, get in touch. It'd be nice to be on the other side for once". He didn't say it would happen again if he wasn't hired, or that it wouldn't happen if he was, just that it may be a bit less likely to happen if he was.


I went to look over things again and yes, you are right. It was worded well enough that even on this point sony is grasping at straws.


----------



## melkor42x (Jan 13, 2011)

I believe that he and the school are immune to being sued. I've seen and attended a bunch of Master thesis's that are about ways to break encryption and things of that nature. Universities are allowed to post Technical papers about these kinds of things. I believe they still have info about breaking DVD encryption on their servers. They can sue but it will get thrown out of court. Academic use.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 13, 2011)

Sony VS Carneige Mellon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm sure the professor looked up the legal side before doing this, and/or asked his superiors.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Basically, it's Technology versus Law. HAHA!
> 
> This professor knows that he's not going to be teaching for a long time right? He should E-mail his students about his unusual absence.



I think you should have a look around the Profs site. He definitely aint no biatch that Sony can try to intimidate into submission.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 13, 2011)

Yup Sony is making hackers determined to rip apart what little security is left on the PS3 and PSP. By Sony taking this course of action will make the future PS4 a prime target of every hacker in the world. Lets see how long it takes the PSP2 to get hacked after all this. Would have saved themselves a lot of heart ache and money if they just left other OS alone.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 13, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> Yup Sony is making hackers determined to rip apart what little security is left on the PS3 and PSP. *By Sony taking this course of action will make the future PS4 a prime target of every hacker in the world*. Lets see how long it takes the PSP2 to get hacked after all this. Would have saved themselves a lot of heart ache and money if they just left other OS alone.


Yeah, if I had the skill and knowledge, I'd do my very best to make sure I got in a nice lawsuit with Sony [/sarcasm]

IMO, it will put people off.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

It'll put people off of releasing things not working on it. But the ever supportive scene can do that all by itself.

Oh it'll all be out there, but it won't get handed to anyone. People will have to dig.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> It'll put people off of releasing things not working on it. But the ever supportive scene can do that all by itself.
> 
> Oh it'll all be out there, but it won't get handed to anyone. People will have to dig.



I doubt it. It's very easily to release something anonymously these days.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

Still doesn't mean they will release in at all a public manner even if they do. Even if they can. While it's true an hacker has got to hack, that's where any "obligation" ends. How much do you think people have what they haven't or even just won't share this gen? Shit loads man.


----------



## xdmario1 (Jan 13, 2011)

They just had to call it "The Most Secure Gaming Console" and "Uncrackable". Now look what happened, Hackers FTW!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 13, 2011)

Considering how not only did Sony have a rather poor security system but also sent haphazard ways to attampt to get him arrested, the site getting mirrored is rather what they deserve.


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 13, 2011)

And now Lordkat is miroring the key as well.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

xdmario1 said:
			
		

> They just had to call it "The Most Secure Gaming Console" and "Uncrackable". Now look what happened, Hackers FTW!




To be fair Sony never said that themselves. Those words only came from Sony fanboys.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol, straight after readin this I decided to set up a mirror of the keys so my site auto redirects to them, but really, my site is shit so I don't really expect any attention due to fact no one goes on it


----------



## chyyran (Jan 14, 2011)

I mirrored the keys myself on webs.


----------



## Shano56 (Jan 14, 2011)

lol..geohot already reposted the keys back to his site the other day.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 14, 2011)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Lol, straight after readin this I decided to set up a mirror of the keys so my site auto redirects to them, but really, my site is shit so I don't really expect any attention due to fact no one goes on it


a re-direct is useless.
You need to grab all the html and put them on your server for it to be a mirror.


----------



## Centrix (Jan 14, 2011)

Sony need to just except the facts that their screwed an move on its not like there gonna loose any more money then they usually loose from the lack of PS3 sales. The biggest thing Sony will have to do if they want any hope of winning the case is to convince the courts and jury that a number is illegal which I can tell you right now will never fly.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Jan 15, 2011)

I think sony's intention is more as a scare tactic, which has backfired because the people they are directing it at are willing to stand up for what they believe in despite sony being a corporate bully.


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to see bad things happen to all these people, especially George Hotz. Why? I want to see them suffer, for no other reason than for my amusement. I don't care about PS3 hacks anyway, because right when the PS3 was starting to get far better, the hackers came along and screwed it all up with their piracy crap. I guess there are still good games released for the PSP (uh.... I can name one: Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep, although I'm sure there are more....) but the only consoles currently worth hacking would be the Wii and DS, if you can even count the DS as "hacked", considering 99% of people just use flash cards, and not CFW of any kind.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 15, 2011)

TCJJ said:
			
		

> I want to see bad things happen to all these people, especially George Hotz. Why? I want to see them suffer, for no other reason than for my amusement.There's something wrong with you and I suggest you seek professional help.
> 
> QUOTE(TCJJ @ Jan 14 2011, 09:40 PM) if you can even count the DS as "hacked", considering 99% of people just use flash cards, and not CFW of any kind.


Running arbitrary and unsigned code allowing the playing of official software from non-retail media?  Sounds like a hack to me.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 15, 2011)

TCJJ said:
			
		

> I want to see bad things happen to all these people, especially George Hotz. Why? I want to see them suffer, for no other reason than for my amusement. I don't care about PS3 hacks anyway, because right when the PS3 was starting to get far better, the hackers came along and screwed it all up with their piracy crap. I guess there are still good games released for the PSP (uh.... I can name one: Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep, although I'm sure there are more....) but the only consoles currently worth hacking would be the Wii and DS, if you can even count the DS as "hacked", considering 99% of people just use flash cards, and not CFW of any kind.


you're an ass,i'm betting u jelly because you ain't George Hotz nor close to be him with his hacking abilities : )


----------



## NoOneDies (Jan 16, 2011)

TCJJ said:
			
		

> but the only consoles currently worth hacking would be the Wii and DS...



I suppose because those are the only game devices you own


----------

